# Nesbitt Bottle????



## ozzyg (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello All, Glad to be a part of this.I found a bottle in a ditch and was wandering if someone had any idea what exactly it is. On the bottom it has....LG63,OES PAT.114026,478-3. Hope these numbers can help me I dentify. Thanks


----------



## epackage (Jan 5, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Jeff, I believe it was made Laurens Glass Works from South Carolina in 1963, we're gonna need a pic of it to help you further.....Jim


----------



## TJSJHART (Jan 5, 2013)

WELCOME JEFF... a picture would help a whole lot...


----------



## ozzyg (Jan 6, 2013)

Here is a pic.


----------



## ozzyg (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## epackage (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi Jeff, your's appears to have it's ACL worn off, it would have looked like this....Jim


----------



## ozzyg (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks, Jim. Now that I seen what it is suppose to look like, I can barely see the Nesbitt Symbol on it


----------

